# Why don't eggs taste like chicken?



## Shubshub (Jan 1, 2013)

I Mean they generally hatch into chickens and when grown up they are yummy to cook and eat the chicken so why don't the chicken eggs taste like chicken?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 1, 2013)

inb4puns

Stolen from yahoo answers because I didn't feel like typing that much:

"Because the meat of chicken is the bird's muscle tissue. An egg is simply the amniotic fluid(white) and the placenta(yolk) that a chick embryo will grow in. You arent eating muscle when you eat an egg, so it wont taste like it."


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 1, 2013)

Aw but I Like eating chicken


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the chicken and the egg is yummy, as long as they aren't raw.

I just want to know what came first, did the chicken come first or did the egg come first?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 1, 2013)

Its like if your asking why doesnt sperm taste like human flesh,they're two entirely different things.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 1, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I think the chicken and the egg is yummy, as long as they aren't raw.
> 
> I just want to know what came first, did the chicken come first or did the egg come first?


The chicken did. Evolution shows that organisms had constantly been evolving and well... then  came the chicken.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 1, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> The chicken did. Evolution shows that organisms had constantly been evolving and well... then came the chicken.


 
Ok, then the egg came first, because there is no chicken without an egg.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 1, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> The chicken did. Evolution shows that organisms had constantly been evolving and well... then came the chicken.


Dinosaurs were laying eggs millions of years before chickens existed.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 1, 2013)

For the same reason pussy dont taste like fish...it may smell like it , and if it does , get as far away as possible


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Dinosaurs were laying eggs millions of years before chickens existed.


So you're suggesting... What exactly?
That Dinosaurs laid eggs that hatched chickens?
The dinosaurs came before the dinosaur egg. Then dinosaurs laid the egg.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as I'm  concerned this thread is one big yoke.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 1, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> The chicken did. Evolution shows that organisms had constantly been evolving and well... then came the chicken.


But then that means the egg came first, since the mutation happened in the egg which caused chickens as we know now to happen.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 1, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Ok, then the egg came first, because there is no chicken without an egg.


Nano-quantum space biologist here, let me explain.
Hypothetically speaking, let's say there was a flock of birds, that existed a million years ago, which was consisted of fat birds that reminded modern chicken, but these birds had the ability to fly. Then one time one of the birds laid an egg, and out of that egg hatched a bird that couldn't fly. That bird then fucked the entire flock and made even more of its kind. So, yeah, the egg came first probably.
Evolution, bitch!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 1, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> inb4puns


 
Now you're just egging me on, you know.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2013)

shub13 said:


> so why don't the chicken eggs taste like chicken?


Don't listen to these brain washers.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 1, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I just want to know what came first, did the chicken come first or did the egg come first?


 
A chicken is by definition an animal which lay eggs. If a chicken doesn't lay eggs, then it's not a chicken.

So the first "chicken" to lay an egg was not a real "chicken", but it did become a "chicken" in the moment the first chicken egg was layed. So... both the chicken and the egg came at the same time.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 1, 2013)

i love eating chicken abortions yum


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 1, 2013)

Y'all are all stupid, we all know this is how evolution happened.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> inb4puns


 


I see there's nothing to get too eggcited about in this thread.



Spoiler



sorry, i couldn't stop myself


----------



## dickfour (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably because everything else tastes like chicken. It's sort of a cosmic yolk.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 1, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I just want to know what came first, did the chicken come first or did the egg come first?


 

the egg came first


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 1, 2013)

Valwin said:


> i love eating chicken abortions yum


 


Spoiler


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 1, 2013)

maybe because there arent any chicken eggs , but small ostrich eggs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 1, 2013)

Holy EoF in my GotC batman.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> the egg came first


Agreed. The genetics that determined that the next of kin would be a chicken were decided with the egg/sperm, which then became a chicken based on the contained genetic information. Mind you the break wasn't actually this clean, the change to chicken from its predecessor was gradual, not sudden, but this is the gist of it. Notice that even if the change was sudden, the egg would still have come before the chicken.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2013)

Scrambled eggs are the best!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> *A chicken is by definition an animal which lay eggs. If a chicken doesn't lay eggs, then it's not a chicken.*
> 
> So the first "chicken" to lay an egg was not a real "chicken", but it did become a "chicken" in the moment the first chicken egg was layed. So... both the chicken and the egg came at the same time.


 
So... all species of birds are chicken since they lay eggs?
And what about reptiles, are they all chicken too?  

I guess this shit is also a chicken. XD


Spoiler








See where I'm going with this? XD


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> As far as I'm concerned this thread is one big yoke.


 
Eggsactly....


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> Agreed. The genetics that determined that the next of kin would be a chicken were decided with the egg/sperm, which then became a chicken based on the contained genetic information. Mind you the break wasn't actually this clean, the change to chicken from its predecessor was gradual, not sudden, but this is the gist of it. Notice that even if the change was sudden, the egg would still have come before the chicken.


yea that too

i answer thinking on eggs in general eggs go back as far as the Cambrian era way before fish birds dinos :3


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 2, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> So... all species of birds are chicken since they lay eggs?
> And what about reptiles, are they all chicken too?
> 
> I guess this shit is also a chicken. XD
> ...





Spoiler



You must learn the difference between "Chicken is by definition an animal which lay eggs" and "An animal which lay eggs is by definition a chicken".

I meant the first and you understood the second


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> You must learn the difference between "Chicken is by definition an animal which lay eggs" and "An animal which lay eggs is by definition a chicken".
> 
> I meant the first and you understood the second


I find this definition to be a bit more appropriate, however I get what youre saying XD :
A domestic fowl kept for its eggs or meat,​​


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> A chicken is by definition an animal which lay eggs. If a chicken doesn't lay eggs, then it's not a chicken.
> 
> So the first "chicken" to lay an egg was not a real "chicken", but it did become a "chicken" in the moment the first chicken egg was layed. So... both the chicken and the egg came at the same time.


 
no the egg came first the egg is older that chicken


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 2, 2013)

I came first 


...


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

No one will ever know who or what came first. There's just gonna be the one dumbass who says the opposite of what you say. That's what's wrong with us humans. I sure hope chickens aren't like this. Lol, I can imagine right now two chickens asking " What came first, male or female?" Though its not the same, it still makes sense.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I think the chicken and the egg is yummy, as long as they aren't raw.
> 
> I just want to know what came first, did the chicken come first or did the egg come first?


 
The egg came first. Chicken is just an ugly deformed hatchling of something else.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> No one will ever know who or what came first. There's just gonna be the one dumbass who says the opposite of what you say. That's what's wrong with us humans. I sure hope chickens aren't like this. Lol, I can imagine right now two chickens asking " What came first, male or female?" Though its not the same, it still makes sense.


At least it's no worse than this kind of question: Which came first? God or the universe?. 

(Do not answer that. It was rhetorical.)


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> At least it's no worse than this kind of question: Which came first? God or the universe?.
> 
> (Do not answer that. It was rhetorical.)


Exactly, we humans will never know. Only god and he himself knows.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Scrambled eggs are the best!


 
Ever since I learned how to make Scrambled Eggs last week, that's all I eat for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Nano-quantum space biologist here


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 2, 2013)

Im vegetarian,I would love the taste of chicken,to bad I don't even like chicken...Nuggets.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Scrambled eggs are the best!


Especially when cooked with bolony or hotdog or ham.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sometimes...It's better to post a new thread.












Then think.














Sometimes.......


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> Especially when cooked with bolony or hotdog or ham.


 


Indeed my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ever since I learned how to make Scrambled Eggs last week, that's all I eat for breakfast everyday.


 


Hah nice lol i like to eat them with buttery toast and jelly or yogart on the side.


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 2, 2013)

air2004 said:


> For the same reason pussy dont taste like fish...it may smell like it , and if it does , get as far away as possible


But what if the fish smells like pussy? What do I do then!?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 2, 2013)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> But what if the fish smells like pussy? What do I do then!?


 
Get as far away as possible.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 2, 2013)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> But what if the fish smells like pussy? What do I do then!?


 
Well if it has an orifice you could attempt to create some Mermen or Mermaids.... lol


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 2, 2013)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> But what if the fish smells like pussy? What do I do then!?


LICK IT!*








*Don't actually lick it
...
...
...Seriously, Don't Lick it.


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 2, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> LICK IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dickfour (Jan 2, 2013)

I suppose the egg doesn't taste like chicken for the same reason shit doesn't taste like food


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 2, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I suppose the egg doesn't taste like chicken for the same reason shit doesn't taste like food


But... how do you know that?


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 3, 2013)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> But... how do you know that?


Technically, most of us don't actually *know* what shit tastes like, but that doesn't stop us from comparing things to it.



Spoiler: Some of us do though.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jan 3, 2013)

on some country, shit is food.

google search resulting in this:
http://www.dailytech.com/Japanese+Make+Delicious+Nourishing+Steaks+From+Human+Feces/article21932.htm



ouch123 said:


> Technically, most of us don't actually *know* what shit tastes like, but that doesn't stop us from comparing things to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of us do though.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 3, 2013)

orangpelupa said:


> on some country, shit is food.
> 
> google search resulting in this:
> http://www.dailytech.com/Japanese Make Delicious Nourishing Steaks From Human Feces/article21932.htm


...that was a (rather well-known) hoax. It was originally posted as a mock video on Youtube but due to people writing off weird things from Japan as legitimate without doing their research first (in other words without doing their *goddamn jobs*) it's been reposted in a number of places over the years as actual news.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 3, 2013)

...so....WHY does my food tastes like shit before it is shit?...when my mother in law tries to cook?


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 3, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> ...so....WHY does my food tastes like shit before it is shit?...when my mother in law tries to cook?


Well I had sausage for lunch today, it tasted like *!!!*


----------

